# Where to start with this??



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

So, I knew when I bought the car they'd not done any actual cleaning under the bonnet and now Im trying to get into detailing, well, somewhere between running a car under a hose once a year and a pro detailer. :thumb: Somewhere on that progression would be nice. 

So, Im not gonna go at the engine with a pressure washer I know, but what do ye advise to start on this, there's lots of dirt /dust on everything basically.

I wasn't sure whether to hoover the loose dust, then spray some Bilt Hamber Surflex HD everywhere then spray rinse with hand sprayer then microfibre clean?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have had a car engine bay professionally steam cleaned and the guy was spraying hot steam everywhere.

After a very short time I started the engine up and drove home. This was many years ago when it was quite common for cars to suffer from the damp.

On the car I have now I spray surfex every where and agitate with a brush. After that I rinse off with a shower attachment on the garden hose. I am not particularly careful where I spray water.

After the wash I do use an air blaster to dry it all off and shut the bonnet. It will be the next day before I expect to drive the car again. So far I have had no problems. The car has a diesel engine.

I do go round and put grease on the bonnet catches.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just spray your product on usexa detail bush to agitate then, rinse off with a hose or anything gentle, the more you do it the cleaner it will become, good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I've just bought my first lot of Surfex HD and my son's been using it under the bonnet this week - wow, it's incredible stuff!

We mixed it up 1:10 in a spray bottle and sprayed it on the dirty areas, then went over it with a microfibre. May not be the most efficient method, but it's certainly done the job of getting the worst of the dirt of, even if the microfibre is now filthy and ready for the bin.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, spray on the areas you want and agitate with a brush and if you're not wanting to rinse (I tend not to like doing), wipe over with a microfibre cloth, repeat as required...this is the way I do it and don't have a problem and feel confident i'm not causing any :thumb:


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

Brilliant thanks all, might give this a go tomorrow :thumb::thumb:


----------

